# Epoxy Fumes in the Evening



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

Long day of glassing in new knees for my chain plates in paradise. Pleasant evening in the cockpit, but the smell of curing epoxy below has driven me to sleep with the mosquitos. Hopefully a little quinine will prevent any ill effects from those nasty critters.


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

Oh yes, it's very important to keep up with the quinine water. Cheers!


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

Moving to the foredeck...under the stars, fairly big ol moon lighting up the sky, gentle breeze cooling things down, my pillow awaits...oblivion is mine.


----------



## single2coil (Apr 12, 2014)

Must be absolutely beautiful. Starry nights with no city lights to obscure. To look at the sky with wonder, you must be in a good place


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Epoxy... Fumes?


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

deniseO30 said:


> Epoxy... Fumes?


Odor, more like it... Certainly I find polyester 'fumes' far more obnoxious than epoxy resin smells, but still probably not want to sleep next to a freshly curing job...


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

hmmmm we did lots and lots of poxy when buiding strip canoes .. the smell was never that bad imho, even pleasant to me ... but that's me .. I spray linseed oil behind my ears when I go to the opera....


----------



## jerryrlitton (Oct 14, 2002)

I have to ask you, what's up with the linseed oil?


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

humor Jerry.. humor! I love everything about boats. especially wooden boats, varnish, all the oils etc.


----------



## jerryrlitton (Oct 14, 2002)

Sorry Denise, I think I must have some expoxy action. Going on here.


----------



## ajoliver (Feb 23, 2007)

Curing epoxy fumes are dangerous, as is epoxy sanding dust - wear a good respirator with a carbon filter. 
Health Effects from Overexposure to Epoxy


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

single2coil said:


> Must be absolutely beautiful. Starry nights with no city lights to obscure. To look at the sky with wonder, you must be in a good place


Oh he's probably 50 yards of Patong beach listening to the beat from Tiger Disco.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

ajoliver said:


> Curing epoxy fumes are dangerous, as is epoxy sanding dust - wear a good respirator with a carbon filter.
> Health Effects from Overexposure to Epoxy


Respiratory Irritation
Breathing highly concentrated epoxy vapor can irritate the respiratory system and cause sensitization. At room temperature, epoxy vapors are unlikely to be highly concentrated. However, if you are already sensitized to epoxy, exposure to low concentrations of epoxy vapors can trigger an allergic reaction. At warmer temperatures and in unventilated spaces, the epoxy vapor levels increase.

Never breathe the sanding dust of partially cured epoxy. Epoxy chemicals remain reactive until they have cured. Serious health problems can result from sanding epoxy before it is fully cured. When you inhale these dust particles, they become trapped in the mucus lining of your respiratory system. The reactive material can cause severe respiratory irritation and/or respiratory allergies.

WEST SYSTEM fillers present few hazards by themselves. However, breathing any nuisance dust will worsen existing respiratory problems. Smokers and others whose lungs are under strain are far more likely to develop serious respiratory problems.


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

Some people become very sensitive to epoxy fumes An old friend, Capt Sven Johanson , would lose much of his face and neck skin when messing with the mix. Come to think of it, linseed oil behind the ears(if boiled) was always a real turn on. opera, not so much.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

aeventyr60 said:


> Long day of glassing in new knees for my chain plates in paradise. Pleasant evening in the cockpit, but the smell of curing epoxy below has driven me to sleep with the mosquitos. Hopefully a little quinine will prevent any ill effects from those nasty critters.


I'm not looking forward to this job myself Aevetyr60. Especially deconstructing the existing 47 year old knee walls and cabinetry. 
Luckily (or not) for me, I need to wait until the weather warms up enough for a reasonably quick cure time - unlike where you are: somewhere in Thailand near Myanmar. At least that is where I think you said you were, last we met in the chat-o-sphere. Speaking o' which, drop back in sometime... ;-!)


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

I awoke in the early hours to the Southern Cross...cool breeze making me shiver, how the blood thins in the tropics, it must have all of 72 F. Fumes and vapor passed so I threw out all the salon cushions from the v berth and got some extra z's wrapped in the thinnest of sheets dreaming of my telak in Thailand.


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

Tonight it's GRP dust and the waft of diesel fumes as I pulled a tank for cleaning. Thinkk i'll stick to the foredeck, cooler, not dusty and the hint of the Southern Cross in the early hours.


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

Wow, and I'm stuck in a pole barn lucky to get 65 degrees with the heater wide open when our warmest day so far has been 55 outside.

From 12/6/2014









Till this morning 03/12/2015









Getting there, slowly. Wouldn't wanna be ANYWHERE near the boat while this crap is curing. Mask, goggles, gloves... the whole kit.


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

Such is the life of a cruising sailor. Hey, a pole barn sounds good to me! I'll just suffer through a night under the stars, a little dusty, happy with a hard days work well done. Small pleasures really of fixing up GOB's in distant anchorages.


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

An epoxy free day at last! A little paint, sixa flex and a few other other assorted noxious substances and I'm calling it a day. Boy a beer tastes good!


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

On the 12th day I rested. Rove all the reef lines, mainsail back on , all fresh and tidy after yesterdays scrubbing...I have a boat again. Made it up to the pool and a schooner of beer...


----------



## jerryrlitton (Oct 14, 2002)

aeventyr60 said:


> On the 12th day I rested. Rove all the reef lines, mainsail back on , all fresh and tidy after yesterdays scrubbing...I have a boat again. Made it up to the pool and a schooner of beer...


Hey I think I see my mast there. Have fun my friend.


----------

